# new outlaws



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

anybody got any pics of the new radial outlaws?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Not worth it if you ask me


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

crapolla if you ask me.. should have spent the money on makin a 29.5 in a 14 in rim..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> crapolla if you ask me.. should have spent the money on makin a 29.5 in a 14 in rim..


Agreed


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep if they would have made a 29.5 x 14 they would sell a lot of them.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

radials are kinda ugly, i think


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

they are acutally an old tire... i think they arnt worth the money... zillas would pown that IMO!


----------

